# Mirtazapine



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Anyone here on Mirtazapine?I've had no side effects or problems.Have tried celexa and wellbutrin, they didn't work at all.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I take remeron.It is so great.I have no problems with it. I have also taken both celexa and welbutrin before and the celexa did work for me, but with more side effects and welbutrin was horrible for me.


----------



## tarheelex (Aug 2, 2007)

HelloCan you tell me what dosage of Remeron you take to help IBS? I am recently considering this option but am fearful of the side effects which they say are extreme drowsiness. Thanks


----------



## JeffA (Aug 4, 2007)

I also take Remeron, the generic form, mirtazapine. It was actually prescribed to me by my psychiatrist to help me with my migraines. I haven't noticed any problems with weight gain or anything like that. I take mine at night so don't notice any issues with drowsiness. Jeff


----------

